# Why is pkg search -D not working?



## hashime (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello

I am having trouble with the pkg tool.
Why is `pkg search -D vim-lite` not working? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

Because the -D switch forces the search to only look at the descriptions, not the actual package name. And the description of editors/vim-lite doesn't contain the text "vim-lite". Hence it's not finding anything.


```
dice@armitage:~ % pkg info vim-lite
vim-lite-7.4.398
Name           : vim-lite
Version        : 7.4.398
Installed on   : Mon Aug 25 16:02:35 CEST 2014
Origin         : editors/vim-lite
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : editors
Maintainer     : sunpoet@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.vim.org/
Comment        : Improved version of the vi editor (lite package)
Annotations    :
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:vim:vim:7.4:::::freebsd10:x64
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : dicelan
Flat size      : 20.3MiB
Description    :
Vim is a highly configurable text editor built to enable efficient text editing.
It is an improved version of the vi editor distributed with most UNIX systems.

Vim is often called a "programmer's editor," and so useful for programming that
many consider it an entire IDE. It's not just for programmers, though. Vim is
perfect for all kinds of text editing, from composing email to editing
configuration files.

Despite what the above comic suggests, Vim can be configured to work in a very
simple (Notepad-like) way, called evim or Easy Vim.

WWW: http://www.vim.org/
```


----------



## hashime (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks.

What is the proper way to see the desciption of a not installed package with pkg then?
For example vim-lite?

I know I can get it with `pkg search -D vim`, but that shows way too much.
As far as I can see, there is now way?


----------



## kpa (Sep 26, 2014)

This should work:

```
pkg search -Q description vim-lite
```


----------



## hashime (Sep 26, 2014)

Seems so, thank you, appreciated.


----------

